# Universal Coupler mount--what would you want incorporated?



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I figured I would start a new thread after Tony's very sensible suggestion that the manufacturers agree on a common draft box design & height/mounting format, then we can add whatever coupler we want after that. 

I'm a hook and loop guy since I model the RhB, but if I was ever to convert to knuckles, there is one thing I thought of that I would want to see in a universal mounting system. Namely, I'd like to see agreement on a way (or at least a common spot) to trip an automatic uncoupler. So I could see something like leaving a hollow tube down the middle/side/wherever, so a servo pushrod could be inserted or a string/cable fed through to pull on the trigger. Or maybe at the very back of the draft box a spot is set aside to trip whatever coupler is inserted. So at the back of a coupler would be a buttom that when pushed by whatever (servo, electromagnet/mech...) the coupler would uncouple.

Keith


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I think Tony puts forth a great idea. Personally, I'd like to see such a pad include holes for the more common draft gear sizes (Kadee 820, 830, and 835, which have also been cloned by other manufacturers). A single, universal draft gear is a bit unrealistic in my opinion, but if the pad is large enough to accommodate the largest common pad (Kadee 830), then fitting the rest in the space is simple. If the pad is plastic, the holes don't even need to be pre-drilled. On metal frames, it sure is nice to have them pre-drilled and tapped, since rarely do we have taps for whatever size screws the manufacturer may use. 

The second aspect of Keith's wish list involves an uncoupling mechanism, which is more a function of the coupler itself than the draft gear. I'm a hands-on operator, so I just manually use the lift bars to "pull the pin." Keith, I'm intrigued by your idea though. Are you thinking an on-board automatic uncoupler, or something akin to the uncoupling ramps used to trigger hook and loop couplers? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, I'm thinking of the various existing on-board automatic uncouplers such as those made by Heyn, Krois or Train-li etc. I'm not asking that any device itself be incorporated into a universal mounting system, just that they accomodate a passageway for a pushrod or maybe a 'triggering spot' be left clear for easy retrofitting. If you can get your hands on the last couple of issues of Gartenbahnprofi I think there was a good article showing how they mounted one of these systems to a Piko Taurus--that would give you an idea of the kind of accomodation I'm talking about. 
Keith


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Interesting. The Krois system looks neat! I think the little electromagnetic plunger thingie (I'm pretty sure that's the correct technical term) could easily be adapted to lift the lift pin on a knuckle coupler. Okay, now you got my wheels turning... I've got some extra room in the tender of the loco I'm working on now. A small solenoid triggered by a momentary pushbutton contact from the transmitter. Gotta do some thinking on that. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like the Krois system Kevin, and as you say it would be very easy to adapt to knuckles. In fact since you are using knuckles and don't need the hook system you could use any small electromagnet . I have put the Krois unit on my two diesel RhB switchers and it's very additive. I use DCC but I see no reason why you couldn't trigger it with any of the r/c battery systems with the right set up. My only criticism of the Krois system is the very fine wires that go to the electromagnet--a little delicate. 

Keith


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the little electromagnetic plunger thingie (I'm pretty sure that's the correct technical term) could easily be adapted to lift the lift pin on a knuckle coupler 
I used half an HO Atlas switch machine - one electromagnet/coil with the core that is pulled into the center when energized. It's hidden in the air tank on the rear platform of my C-16, and it yanks on a long metal rod that sticks throug hthe beam and lifts the pin on the coupler. 
To quote A.A. Milne: "It's a good sort of (thing) but it hasn't worked yet". I didn't persevere to set it up properly - 1/24th scale sort of faded. 

Yes, no reason why a tiny coil couldn't be hidden in the coupler. But there's also no reason it can't be hidden in the beam and working on the lift bar.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Dangit, Pete. You have to go and suggest HO switch machines _after_ I stopped by Caboose on my way in to work. (Picked up some more Accucraft 1:32 couplers and an AMS 1:20 refrigerator car for $55! Couldn't pass that up, even if the EBT never had one. Don't know what it will end up as.) I think I'm going to try driving one of those off of the Aristo Revolution's smoke unit controller. There'd definitely be enough room in the tender, but I'm thinking I should be able to fit something under the front pilot, too. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh oh, Kevin. It sounds like you are going to go from a "hands on" to "finger on the button" operator. This is certainly intriguing for those who use radio control. Let us know if you pursue this. 

Larry


----------

